# recycled some salvaged wood..and now! cutting board.



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 9, 2016)

i did some heavy lifting years ago and salvaged tons of old mahogany. the majority is at other's houses, since i was in an apartment at that time.

i did keep a few sticks. i am moving into a new home, and my wife gave me that look that said, "you are not relocating at stuff into the new garage". it was fight or flight time.!!

i cut it up and had a buddy help clamp it. we tapered it a tad to make dumping food into a tray easier.plus it looks unique.

here it is: he said it is Philippines mahogany. i dont know.

it is 18x24. almost too big


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 9, 2016)

whacking apart an onion on that thing is gonna sting the 1st time


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 9, 2016)

Glad you were able to repurpose rhe wood! The tapered sides are pretty clever too, probably helps to lift as well


----------



## toddnmd (Jul 9, 2016)

Beautiful work!


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 10, 2016)

Wow, that's some nice work. It's almost too nice to use, but then again who wants to use an ugly cutting board? :ggodjob:


----------



## Bloum (Sep 25, 2016)

Very nice finish and color!

But isn't it too heavy to lift the cutting board with one hand with the chopped meat or vegetables to the pan?


----------



## Fedusa (Sep 28, 2016)

Wow, looks good.

How much does that thing weigh?


----------



## jimmy_d (Sep 29, 2016)

Great looking board!


----------



## Danzo (Oct 3, 2016)

Pretty


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Oct 3, 2016)

I'd use it, nice work.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 4, 2016)

it's heavy. i havent weighed it yet, but i do know my wife hates moving it about. it is very close to our sink, so we have just been sweeping into it. 

the worst part about it, it might be too thick. it is a tad tall in the cutting surface for my small wife. she doenst like it that way. it's pretty comfortable at my height. my brother loves it, so i might take it to him.


----------



## cheflife15 (Oct 12, 2016)

Great work! I wish i had the skills or tools to do that!


----------



## foody518 (Oct 12, 2016)

24x18 is a great size!


----------

